# Bob Costas' pen



## Grvado (Feb 14, 2010)

Did anyone happen to see the pen Bob Costas is holding in his hand during his Olympic reports ? Looks like a good ol woodcraft cigar pen.......


----------



## dennisg (Feb 14, 2010)

I saw the cigar pen, I couldn't tell the brand. Looked like a chrome kit.


----------



## glycerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I didn't see it.  Do you happen to have a video clip or pic you could post?


----------



## KenBrasier (Feb 16, 2010)

There is another thread on this same subject.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=58015


----------

